# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  EcoBot (Ecological Robot), energetically autonomous robots, Bristol robotics laboratory, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Bristol robotics laboratory

Bristol BioEnergy Centre

EcoBot on Wikipedia

"EcoBot-III: a robot with guts"

by Ioannis Ieropoulos, John Greenman, Chris Melhuish, Ian Horsfield

----------


## Airicist

Eating flies robot

Uploaded on May 18, 2009




> The next generation of environment friendly robots are on the way. This "predator" robot needs flies to digest in order to create energy for movement. Although the distance covered after "eating" one fly is about couple of centimeters, the technology opens new perspective to fueling our vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-sustaining killer robot creates a stink"

by Duncan Graham-Rowe
September 9, 2004

----------

